# SO busy!



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey guys- just thought I would give you the heads up, I have a lot of school to do right now and for the next few days :roll:. So I will not be posting too much. Just so you know- no I am not abandoning you all  :lol:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That school work is more important then anything. You take the time you need to get it done. We will be here waiting to hear from you.
I tell my daughter all the time. School comes before ANYTHING. She does agree, that is why she is a honor student.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Lori! Yep, I do know that school comes before anything else . That is why I am getting all A's!  I just wanted to let you guys know the reason I will not be posting too much. Plus life just takes a lot of time!! :lol:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Katherine, That is WONDERFUL. ALL A's. My daughter was 1 point away from all A"s this last semester. She is taking almost all College classes as a Junior in High School. I am very proud of her. Then My son I was lucky to have him graduate with C's. He hated school. My husband teaches at the school they go to and several of the teacher liked to be really hard on him and every out of turn he did or ANYTHING they ran to his dad. I put a stop to that right away. I am by no means saying he was a angel because that would be a lie, I just didn't think if they wouldn't go to another parent about something he did they shouldn't go to his dad just because he was in the same building.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that is very responsible of you. Good for you Katherine.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

that is great Katherine!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That's awsome Katherine!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

That's great Katherine!!! I don't like doing my homework...I would rather do goat pedigrees. I just did a 5 gen. pedigree on a piece of paper without looking on the internet to remember who's out of who the other night. Math...my worst enemy! It's not that I _can't_ do it...I just don't like it...never have. :roll:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

good for you Kathrine! Like dover farms i was the one who really didn't enjoy school. i liked being at the barn, was there before school after school... it helped that my high schoolw as right next to the barn where i kept my horse.
Congrats on getting all A's!!!
beth


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

I hate school and might drop out in a few years , I have really bad math grades, so doub to will even pass math this year , ahhhhh 

hope you pass ur test things.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job Katherine!

Lacey don't let it happen. This comes from a bona fide math nitwit. I can't even believe I homeschooled when it came to math...by the time my daughter got into jr high it was Math Wrath time, Mommy had a horrible time trying to teach that. Foaming at the mouth, horns coming out of my head....darlin can you balance a checkbook? 
I cheat. if I write a check for $9.43 I log it as 10 just to be on the safe side. 
Don't shortchange yourself, MAKE yourself learn it!! Otherwise when you make it into your 50's you REALLY wont to tackle it! Uh oh Im in trouble now...


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Lacy....I was horrible at math in until my 10th grade year....I had to retake a class to understand it better and I actually got better...after that I never had below a B in Math! It can be done....you just have to believe in yourself. I believe you have it in you to make it through. Dont drop out of school, it wont do any good for you at all. Most good jobs now days ask for a GED or High School diploma....it is hard work but well worth it in the end!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Math may not be your strong point Lacy but thats ok. But don't ever drop out, even if you say I will get my GED when older, you still need to know through Algebra 1 to pass the GED. 

You will be happy you stuck with it.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I got wayyyy more busy this week than I thought I would... involved late nights at the neighbor's taking care of tons of newborn goatie babies at their farm. So today I have homework today . Oh well! Talk to you all soon.. I sure hope I can get back to posting soon.


----------

